
My startup makes texting and driving safe(r) - rock3m
Hey guys, we launched Speak today and were featured on Product Hunt (currently #1 but we&#x27;ll see...)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;speak-2<p>Speak lets you message safely while driving using a combination of voice, auditory notifications, and gestures.<p>We quit our jobs, started 4 months ago with a beta and went through tons of iterations.<p>Our goal is to make it simple and intuitive (and fun!) to have entire chat conversations while driving.
======
gus_massa
Currently in Argentina it's illegal to _talk_ with the cell phone while
driving. After seeing the Mythbuster episode about it, I'm convinced that it's
the right decision.

I still can't believe that in USA it's not illegal to _text_ while driving.
You have to look at the screen, you have to look at the keybord, ...

I think that the problem is that when a moron has an accident while using this
app, the press will highlight that he/she was using this app while driving,
not that the alternative of using plain texting would have be more dangerous.

~~~
rock3m
Thanks for your note, gus_massa. In our state it is illegal to text while
driving. The good news is you don't have to look at the screen, and you don't
have to look at the keyboard, in order to Speak.

Speak is safer, simpler, and more intuitive than even in-dash messengers in
Carplay and Android Auto. It is about as safe as if you were talking to
somebody next to you. Hope that answers your question!

------
brudgers
The app might make an interesting "Show HN". Product Hunt status, not so much.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Good luck.

